# von dev. Version zur aktuellen Version wechseln



## Dr.Oekter (11. Nov. 2007)

Ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit eine Development Version von ISPConfig installiert. Jetzt möchte ich diese gerne auf die aktuelle, normale Version updaten.

Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie? Und wie sichere/übernehme ich meine aktuellen Kunden, Datenbanken etc.?

Und wie bekomme ich genau raus, welche Version ich aktuell laufen habe?

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2007)

> Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie? Und wie sichere/übernehme ich meine aktuellen Kunden, Datenbanken etc.?


Ein Wechsel ist nicht möglich, da die dev Version eine erweiterte Datenbankstruktur hat.



> Und wie bekomme ich genau raus, welche Version ich aktuell laufen habe?


Unter Tools > Software Version


----------



## Dr.Oekter (11. Nov. 2007)

Okay, danke.

Aber ich könnte doch rein theoretisch die Datenbanken und Verzeichnise der Kunden sichern, ISPConfig neu installieren, die Kunden, Domains etc. wieder anlegen und die Backups zurück spielen?


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Dr.Oekter:


> Okay, danke.
> 
> Aber ich könnte doch rein theoretisch die Datenbanken und Verzeichnise der Kunden sichern, ISPConfig neu installieren, die Kunden, Domains etc. wieder anlegen und die Backups zurück spielen?


Nein, das geht nicht, da die Datenbank der Dev Version nicht in eine Installation der stable Version zurück gespielt werden kann, da sie u.a. andere Datenbankfelder für die Emailadress-Verwaltung benutzt.

Ein Downgrade iat auch nicht wirklich lohnenswert, da Du damit nur Funktionen verlierst und die nächste oder übernächste Version der Stable sowieso auf dem Quellcode der Dev Version basiert.


----------



## Dr.Oekter (11. Nov. 2007)

Okay, kann ich den ein update auf die aktuelle dev. Version machen?

Ich meinte nicht die gesammte Datenbank, sondern die von den Kunden selbst angelegten Datenbanken.


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Dr.Oekter:


> Okay, kann ich den ein update auf die aktuelle dev. Version machen?


Ja, ds sollte funktionieren. Zur Sicherheit sollten vor jedem Update die Verzeichnisse /root/ispconfig und /home/admispconfig sowie die ISPConfig MySQL Datenbank gesichert werden. Beispiel:

mkdir /home/backup
tar pcvfz /home/backup/ispconfig_root.tar.gz /root/ispconfig
tar pcvfz /home/backup/ispconfig_home.tar.gz /home/admispconfig
mysqldump -u root -p db_ispconfig > /home/backup/db_ispconfig.tar.gz

Den Namen der MySQL Datenbank musst Du ggf. anpassen. Wenn Du ganz sichergehen willst und kein regelmäßiges Voll-Backup Deines Systems machst, dann sichere auch noch das /etc und /var/www Verzeichnis.



> Ich meinte nicht die gesammte Datenbank, sondern die von den Kunden selbst angelegten Datenbanken.


Ok, das kann funktionieren, ist aber eine sehr große Arbeit, Da Du wirklich alles manuell wieder enlegen müsstest, insbesondere die Webseiten in der korrekten Reihenfolge, damit sie wieder die gleichen ID's bekommen.


----------

